# Rapido 741F - Some techy questions



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm now the proud owner of a 2004 741F ( 2.3 JTD Ducato ) and as briefed in other bits of this site I'm really really pleased with my choice- However here are some questions for those with more experience than me:

a. The previous owner ( 1 careful ) retained all the very informative documentation from the initial conversion by Brownhills in July 2004 but there seems to be a complete lack of what I call electrical circuit diagrams of the van installation - are they available anywhere ?

b. The Rapido spiral bound handbook with all the good stuff about the van has little key numbers pointing to some photos that would seem to suggest some overall schematic but none is available -can I get one ??

c. Where exactly is the freshwater drain point -again there's a nice bit of text and a photo with a little key symbol ( III -3- 01 on page 3) - but where is it.

d. The cab radio is only powered with ignition on - is there some point where I can transfer the 12v power to e.g cab battery B1. ??

e. What is the freshwater capacity - 10 litres , 12 litres - ???

There will probably be other questions later but that will do for a start


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Coulstock,

Sorry I can't help with the freshwater release valse, but the cab radio should have two power supplies to it, the first connected to the ignition circuit and a second with a continuous feed for keeping the radio presets. You can connect to first to this also so you can use the radio without the ignition switch on. 

I hope this helps


Andy


----------



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

*Rapid 741F*

Hi, Dont know if you have the same layout as mine ( Twin seats in dining area )but lift the seat cushion above the gas locker and I have a hole cut to allow me to reach in and open the valve. If yours is a solid sheet of ply you may have to unscrew it and see if the valve is there then cut the required hole. mine has been done with a round tank cutter.
I have wiring diagrams for Rapido in general. They are in French
I will try and scan them and forward to you by email if you like.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Rapido Circuit Diagrams*

Jim

Thats really helpful of you - my French is pretty good (I work for a French company) - e-mail to '[email protected]'

Thanks again

Harry


----------



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Rapid 741F*



myfordturner said:


> Hi, Dont know if you have the same layout as mine ( Twin seats in dining area )but lift the seat cushion above the gas locker and I have a hole cut to allow me to reach in and open the valve. If yours is a solid sheet of ply you may have to unscrew it and see if the valve is there then cut the required hole. mine has been done with a round tank cutter.
> I have wiring diagrams for Rapido in general. They are in French
> I will try and scan them and forward to you by email if you like.
> 
> ...


Oops forgot to mention fresh water capacity ......120L....


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

*Rapido 741F - some techy quetsions*

Also the waste water tank capacity is 95 litres.


----------

